# point barre



## Lora34

How can I say "point barre" in english.
We use this idiom in french to formulate that we can't say anything else.

Thanks !


----------



## curly

I guess moot point, could you give a context please?


----------



## pheelineerie

If "point barre" has the meaning I think it does, you can say "period". Like a parent would say to their child: "You're going to school today, *period*. End of discussion"


----------



## bergil

exactly ! 

that's what a us manager used to say, to inform me that the discussion was over  !!
period !!


----------



## carolineR

period, en effet (US)
end of story, aussi


----------



## Lora34

Thank you very much.  

Je me posais la question depuis tellement longtemps !!


----------



## DearPrudence

I had forgotten pheelineerie was American.
So is it possible to say "*full stop*" in British English?


----------



## pheelineerie

DearPrudence said:


> I had forgotten pheelineerie was American.
> So is it possible to say "*full stop*" in British English?


 
I just found this in a book, Belle de Jour, the journal of a London prostitute.

He: 'It's my first time.
Me: 'First time with an escort?'
'First time, *full stop*.'

So apparently, yes it is possible!

And you thought everyone had forgotten about this post


----------



## DearPrudence

pheelineerie said:


> And you thought everyone had forgotten about this post


Yes, exactly  
Thank you very much, I never like to be left with a doubt (on the art of making ungrammatical sentences by DP, the great priestness of mistakes of all kinds)


----------



## Datawolf

Doesn't "full stop" stand for "tout court" ?


----------



## morristhepen

No, "full stop" is exactly what we say in the UK, in this context, and never "period"


----------



## andad

Full stop comes from the language of telegrams (when punctuation couldn't be indicated as easily).  At least that's my American understanding.


----------



## Datawolf

To sumup : 


"full stop" stands for "tout court"
"period" satnds for "point final" or "point barre"
Correct ?


----------



## morristhepen

@ Datawolf... not so sure. Full stop _itself_ stands for period. It has the same function of bringing an argument to an end, suggesting there's no more to say.


----------



## andad

Sorry, I didn't even respond to the previous postings like I had wanted to.  Morristhepen is absolutely right.  It means period.  I had just wanted to indicate that I most often hear it in the context of telegrams (as an American), thinking that that was the origin of the word.


----------



## laninabonita

As a New Zealander, we use the British form "full stop" where, from what I understand, an American would say "period". There is no difference between the two usages.
Alors, point barre = full stop = period
J'espere que ca vous aide


----------



## andad

Ah, Wikipedia confirmation on the origins of full stop, for all you uninterested parties out there!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_stop


----------



## morristhepen

Wow - never have so many words been dedicated to the humble full stop. Period.


----------



## andad

I must concur with a hearty Amen.


----------



## Nickko

N'y a-t-il pas de différence en anglais entre "point barre" et "un point c'est tout" ?


----------



## Datawolf

Nickko said:


> N'y a-t-il pas de différence en anglais entre "point barre" et "un point c'est tout" ?


Je n'en perçois aucune.
En revance la différence entre "tout court" et "un point c'est tout"  est ENORME :
- Vous aimez le rock anglais ?
- j'aime le rock tout court

- Dois-je finir ce travail à temps perdu ?
- tu dois le finir, point barre !

Le deuxième est brutale, impolie.


----------



## Datawolf

Et "tout court" ?


----------



## the-quality-man-4

*briefly: *without qualification or additional information
http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_561508877/tout_court.html


----------



## Datawolf

- Do you like english rock'n'roll ?
- I like rockn'roll, briefly


----------



## andad

I would say:
I like rock and roll, period.


----------



## Kelimutu

sorry to throw the cat back in amongst the pigeons!  

but i don't agree with the translation full stop - I think its an influence from the US - so its the UK version of Period, but in REAL English, we say 'end of story' as was mentioned earlier.

well at least I never use it!! and what's more have never heard it used.


----------



## andad

Cat amongst the pigeons?!?  Ha!  So, what's REAL English?  

"end of story" is excellent but, unfortunately, limited in its usage.

For example, father asks son to clean his room.  Son begins arguing.  Father says, "Clean it!  End of story (or period)."

However, it does NOT work in the following:  No, I like rock 'n roll, period.  (i.e. tout court)


----------



## Kelimutu

Hmmnn! Well I wouldn't use full stop and you'd have to kill me before I uttered 'period'!! 

I would say "and that's all there is to it"
but you know I think I would still use - end of story 
but maybe I'm just ringard!


----------



## Datawolf

andad said:


> However, it does NOT work in the following:  No, I like rock 'n roll, period.  (i.e. tout court)


----------



## morristhepen

[...]

@ Datawolf - the problem is that in translating

:- Vous aimez le rock anglais ?
- j'aime le rock tout court

It'd be as much a question of intonation as of vocab/grammar, but I'd probably translate this as "I like _all_ rock". 

[...]


----------



## Kelimutu

I agree with morristhepen - i would also say "all rock" but hesitated to mention it since it isn't very coloquial, but it absolutely translates the meaning.


----------



## yuechu

Hello,
Would anyone know why in French one says "point barre" ? (where the "barre" comes from?) Is the "barre" referring to a punctuation mark? (literally : period/full stop, slash) ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kajeetah

I guess (but it's only a guess) it comes from "barre espace" (space bar) because when you type, after a full stop you have to leave a space before starting another sentence.


----------



## laninabonita

It has to do with writing a full stop - "point" -  followed by a space - "barre" d'espacement.. See below 


point barre — Wiktionnaire
Étymologie: Sur le modèle de point final, allusion au clavier d'ordinateur, le point suivi de la barre d'espacement


----------

